# Who wants a slightly used dog?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Argh! This dog is really ticking me off! He simply will not stop doing his business in the house. He must be going through a defiance phase. He went in the house 4, yes FOUR times yesterday. Two pees and two poos. He has also taken to ripping up any paper he can get his paws on and eating my son's toys whenever he can reach them.

Please please please tell me this is a phase. He will be 6 months old next week and at this rate he'll be lucky to reach 7.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You must be absolutely diligent and watch him like a hawk to ever house break him.It really takes dedication on your part...and will take time.6 months really doesn't mean anything...I didn't really trust Quincy till he was a year old.When he can go 2-3 months without a mistake,but that's me.Clean up is key as well.When you clean it up with a regular household cleaner,it doesn't work.Buy,if you are not already using a regular dog cleaner.If he even gets a whiff of where he went before,he'll do it again there in that area.Alot of people let there dogs run the entire house---no--not as a puppy.Your entire house has lots of nooks and crannies to go hide and pee in.Keep him confined to a small area...and watch him.As he does well--expand his area.I had no rugs down in my house for at least 9 months......I know you are frustrated...and that's ok...but Gryff needs to know FROM YOU,what you expect.He isn't doing this to punish you,he is doing this because he thinks it is ok.
Hang in there--


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ivy, Hang in there. You just have to go back to square one with the potty training. I would even decrease the amount of access he has within the house so you can watch him more easily. Scout had several setbacks which was very frustrating, so I do feel your pain! He *will* get it though if you persevere and stay on top of it. One day at a time and don't let those negative thoughts ("he'll never be housebroken") get you down!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You are going to have to go back to basics, like Julie said for atleast a week! This regression isn't uncommon!! I've got Gucci ALMOST reliable except for the fact she thinks the bathroom rugs are a plush, soft potty pad. This morning she decided to poop on one 2 minutes after I threw out her pee pad...and of course, I had already taken her outside 3 times before 8am! But, she just doesn't understand why she can't go on the rugs. lol I'm blaming myself a little for that, but ehh..live and learn.

Is he marking at all or just pee/poop issues? I agree, you have to get the SMELLS out, limit his 'area' of where he can roam, watch closely or leash him to your hip, go back to praising/treating...give a firm no or growl when he goes in the house. I know they say that is bad for young puppies because that causes them to "hide", but if you have a strong alpha bond with Gryff, it shouldn't cause that problem.

Hang in there girlie! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not putting up gates in my house so here's my plan. He is going to have to stay in a room with one of us. That means door closed. I always take him out every 2 hours or so and 20 minutes after he eats. I may have to bump that back to 90 minutes until we have this down.

The good thing is that I am dilligent about cleaning. I blot it up, then use water and blot that up. Then I use Nature's Miracle and blot that up. He never pees in the same place as before, so the cleaning isn't a problem.

He really was good last week, then we had a house guest over the weekend and I wasn't home much. Chuck takes him out when I'm not home, but Gryff doesn't really like to go for anybody but me. I'm hoping it will get better just by having me around more this week.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think someone with a Pom said to me, don't think of what the dog did wrong but think of what did I do wrong to allow this to happen. Everyone is absolutely shocked to watch my little maltese walk out the dog door and potty outside and come back in. Most people with little toy dogs dont think they can be potty trained but if you really just put the work in upfront, you get pay backs forever!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Ivy,

I think you just need to watch Gryff closely. Beamer is 8.5 months old and my wife and I watch him like a hawk even now! If he is out of sight for longer than 10 seconds I get paranoid that he is up to no good. Even though he has been very good with potty training, still makes me nervous cause I know he's a little sneak! We have had him for 5 months now, and he has pee'd on the floor/carpet about 5 times and pooped once... And it has all happend when He was 'missing' for like 5 seconds.. these guys are like ninjas!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going through the exact same thing with Milo and I'm ready to fling him out the door (figuratively speaking of course). He's driving me crazy. He can be out for a long time and then come back in and within a short time pee anywhere (but the pee pad) and it doesn't seem to be marking, there's too much urine. Before this he was almost always peeing on the pad or outside, very few accidents in the house. Poop is another story. He's never done that well on the pads, though he did do it outside most of the time. He's regressed to the point where I have to think he's stupid. My patience is worn so thin as to scream at him now when he does it.

I have noticed since my last outburst he has done most of his pooping outside now but the peeing is a nightmare. I've never had this with any dog before.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> And it has all happend when He was 'missing' for like 5 seconds.. these guys are like ninjas!


LOL! Tell me about it. I think I exaggerated when I said my eyes were off her for 2 minutes. I had literally turned around to put the laundry in the basket maybe 4 ft away from the rug?? She dropped those turds quickly!ound:

And the best part is....she KNOWS its wrong, I just know she does because I said "no" and I grumbled cleaning it up and she was SULKING, so why does it keep happening?

I did try to feed her treats there and I did put her jerky on the clean rug a few times a few weeks ago. I guess I was not consistant enough in doing so..as she needs more than a few days of eating there? If that even works. lol

The BEST one was last month when the Security alarm guy was here and she didnt' want to MOVE from her spot watching him, so she just peed right on the carpet in my son's room. Ack! She wasnt' going to take him out of her site!

Kara


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I was a once an hour girl and it worked wonders for Ollie.....he would rather be in misery rather than have an accident...

Now Austin was another matter...he came to me almost 80% peepad trained at 5.5 months- and I don't do those! And we had the same issue. - thought every area rug was a peepad! He also thought the living room was a great "hidden" room to poop... I just kept up the every hour - when I was home(if not they are in kennel and NEVER have an accident) and out of the clear about a month ago (10 months) Austin went to the door and just barked like crazy to go out - ran and DID IT all on his own!!! ANd has been barking to go out ever since....it DOES get better.....eace:eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm going through the exact same thing with Milo and I'm ready to fling him out the door (figuratively speaking of course). He's driving me crazy. He can be out for a long time and then come back in and within a short time pee anywhere (but the pee pad) and it doesn't seem to be marking, there's too much urine. Before this he was almost always peeing on the pad or outside, very few accidents in the house. Poop is another story. He's never done that well on the pads, though he did do it outside most of the time. He's regressed to the point where I have to think he's stupid. My patience is worn so thin as to scream at him now when he does it.
> 
> I have noticed since my last outburst he has done most of his pooping outside now but the peeing is a nightmare. I've never had this with any dog before.


When you are thinking you are done with Milo----I'll take him!He is one of the most handsome havs I've ever seen!:kiss:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> When you are thinking you are done with Milo----I'll take him!He is one of the most handsome havs I've ever seen!:kiss:


 I'll keep you posted. So far so good today, even though it's raining and disgusting here. No accidents yet. This is me, biting my tongue, with fingers crossed.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just had to tease you!Geri,I know you love him,and it can be trying at times--no doubt about that.Hang in there though.You really will be more sucessful if you keep him confined to a small area with no rugs.Sometimes you just have to go back to the little puppy stage and start over.I kept Quincy in my kitchen almost exclusively till he was housebroke...no rugs--nothing.And if I wasn't here,he went in a crate.I took him out about every 15-minutes,throughout the day,then lengthened the time from there.It seems harsh,but it isn't...and all that persistance does pay off.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Boy...the potty training thing is sooo hard. I posted some where on here, just this week Casper (14 months) doing good going potty outside....well I hooked him on his leash to go take him potty outside, turned around to open the door and he was peeing right there by the door in the house! I think they just don't get how much me want them to potty in the correct place.

My first dog a Pom-mix...was really hard to potty train. We used newspaper back in those days in the house and he was good to go on the paper, but when I decided he was older enough to go outside he kept going in that spot where the newspaper was with no paper for years!! He was like 3 yrs old when I thought he was totally potty trained with no accidents. And he was a really smart dog, just was bad on the potty training.


But to me a Havanese dog is one of those things...
I tell my daughter....Nothing really good in life comes easy. I thing once we get over the training of our dogs, they will be well worth every minute...  I am having a good hav day, both are being good today Not like the other day they both barked all day....thought I was going crazy:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All my guys regressed. Bella is the only one I can completely trust these days! Once and awhile I swear they test me. Its the days its raining. I think they go out, do an about face and poop on my porch! It doesn't happen much, but it puzzles me when it does.
I put bells on them when they were young. It really helped me keep track of them!

Hang in there it will get better!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy needs a bath...but look how cute she looks sleeping. Never know she could be such a handful to care for.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that picture of Missy, Lynn!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just my opinion--okay--
But it seems like alot of hav owners make 2 mistakes--they let their dog have too much house too soon.......and after they have their pup to about the 6-9 month old age,and the potty training seems to be going good,they think--oh,great it's done,and give too much trust to the dog-then they discover they're not really housebroke after all.

I've only had 1 hav...but just from observation here and my own experience.......
Quincy is 19 months old and just in the last month or so--I haven't crated him at night.I finally trust him.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> When you are thinking you are done with Milo----I'll take him!He is one of the most handsome havs I've ever seen!:kiss:


No, No Julie, I want him!!

I used to take Tripp out every 30-45 minutes when he was that age just so he knew a schedule & knew thats where he needs to go.
Jax is 6 months old & doing great, but still had accidents if i wasnt watching closely. But what really worked for us was installing a doggy door so they can go potty when they need to because sometimes i missed the subtle clues they give us.

Now the shredding thing, well mine have not grown out of it. If they shred anything they are not supposed to(which has happened) i knew it was my fault. They just love tho shred. Its so funny to watch.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, Milo too is an inveterate shredder. Anything paper related excites him to the point where his entire back half sways in the breeze as he pounces on it tail awaggin'. It drove me crazy after the fun of watching his excitement to see the sea of paper until I bought a Shark stick vac. It makes short work of the damage, saves my back and we're both happy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If we can con Geri out of Milo Shannon--we'll share ok?I'll take Milo every M,W,F....You can take him T,Th,S and we'll alternate on Sunday.......how's that?:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My guy never really shred paper--but electrical cords and maxi pads-----that made him a happy man!He leaves both alone now-thanks


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

No way ladies. I'll take Sundays, after you two have all week to train him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHHH! Love the picture of MISSY! :kiss: That is super sweet! NO WAY can she be a handful! ound:

Yes, there definately is a pattern and I am CONVINCED that Havanese are harder to housebreak, as soon as you trust them..KABAMMM!

Atleast now, I am aware of situations where I really need to watch her more closely and/or confine her. When she is just home w/ me all day long (alone) she is fine, but I have problems if I let my daughter dog-sit or there is a stranger in the house. lol, aside from the plush-pee pad, that's a problem unto itself!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> No way ladies. I'll take Sundays, after you two have all week to train him.


:clap2eal!:clap2:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

:cheer2: Deal!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, I agree with you. We make the mistake of giving a puppy too much space and think they'll be o.k. They aren't. I'm still learning that one!!

Geri, I'm sorry to hear about Milo. I know very well how frustrating it is, believe me!! We decided to gate off the kitchen and dining area as soon as Ricky set foot in this house. I knew they needed to be watched continuously and this made it much easier on all of us. Unfortunately, the space was still too much and if I ever do it again, I'll make sure to get an ex-pen. Gates aren't pretty, true, but they mostly saved us from tearing the hair out of our heads and made us a little more patient and consistent with the boys until they were completely trust-worthy.

We took the gates down in June I think it was. They're back up since mid Oct. The dogs regressed and I was away for a week and it was awful the week after I got back! When we take the one gate out of the kitchen, we put it in the stairs leading downstairs. They are in a room with someone quite often or they're in the kitchen. You have to take some steps back to be able to move forward again. It's a challenge! We hope it will be quick and easy, but from what I've heard of other dog owners, these guys aren't the easiest to train unless you are very restrictive, vigilant like a hawk, consistent and patient.

One picture shows the gate from the dining area into the living room. The other photo shows the gate we had from the kitchen to the hallway. That one is easy to remove and put back so we continuously use it for the steps leading down into the bottom half of the house... that you can see in the third picture of Sammy. (OKAY, these might be way out of order, but you get the idea!)

All our bedroom doors are closed because we discovered that they were both peeing in two of them, sometimes on clothes laying on the floor. There are no rugs in the kitchen any more, but I use towels by the patio door for wiping of feet. 

It IS discouraging at times and I also had the impression I'd never finish with this housetraining chore. I still dont' think we are out of the woods and they are both 16 months old. sigh........ Hang in there, hon!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like Milo's going on a road trip!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Julie, I agree with you ! Biscuit did not have the full run of our house until recently, at almost a year, because we have various antique rugs that I couldn't risk his ruining with ONE pee accident. Though he hasn't had an accident inside since about 6 or 7 mos old (welll, there might have been one bout of regression in there) , the other night I was stunned to find he had peed on a freshly washed throw rug in my bathroom. So I've been watching him like a hawk.

It WILL get better, Ivy & Geri, but you've gotta go back to basics for like a solid week.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I love sweet Missy!! What a cuddle-bug!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Marj, your dogs are adorable!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Ivy, I know you were just kidding and sharing your frustration-but the title of this post made me very sad. Hang in there! it does get better. Gryff is still a baby. Like everyone said you need to pay constant attention. If he makes a mistake it is your mistake. We had a harder time with Cash-- we took to writing down a list of every time he went and we always tried to beat him to the punch. The party/treats when he did it right was over the top. And it really helps if you can catch Gryff in the act so you can startle him with a NO and bring him to the right place to let him finish. I bet if you can be very diligent for 3 or 4 days he will start to get it. Maybe the long holiday weekend will give you some time to devote. 

But even with diligence, I do believe this breed takes longer to be totally trustworthy. both boys seemed to have a relapse (short) at 9 or 10 months. I trust Jasper completely at almost 2 years. But I am still not certain with Cash at 1 year. again though if he makes a mistake it is usually me who has ignored his signs. 

Hang in there IVY. Gryff is too adorable not to be trainable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Another idea.*

Ivy and Geri,

I have another idea. I'd forgotten that it worked well for Scout.

Lincoln was a breeze to potty train - no problems. Scout was very difficult. It really didn't seem to matter to him where he pottied - inside or out, and he preferred inside. He had many "setbacks" and we went back to square one several times. I had to "up the ante" for him by giving him a tiny (TINY) treat for pottying OUTSIDE. My yelling NO, etc. didn't really deter him. So I tried giving a reward for doing the right thing instead. It really helped. He eventually pottied more outide and less inside. At 10 mos, he was finally potty trained. Lincoln never needed treats and was happy just to get the verbal praise alone - he was trained by 6 mos. old.

Good luck. They WILL be trained one day, really!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do give him a treat every time I see him go outside. Today is a good day (so far). Oh I have fingers crossed. This is so stressful. Yesterday I did something I've never done before. I left Milo on the first floor -- alone in an area with no carpet. He really missed being with the girls and me and I think that might have helped.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh I think treats are a must during potty training....

My boys loved 2 tiny kernals of cat food!! that made them so happy!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, but I can't relate to this much. Brady was very easy to train. He is very treat driven. I will say that I do keep him confined in the kitchen/den area of our house as we are always in those two rooms. He does sleep with us at night in our bedroom with the door closed so he doesn't wonder the house. I use bells and they worked wonders. When he was a pup, he always went to the door, but if I didn't get there fast enough, he would go. As soon as I got the bells, we eliminated that problem.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

bells worked wonders for us too.......


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty regressed with potty training also. I don't think it ever lasted more than a few days at a time at most. If we had any accident, we watched her like a hawk for a while. If you don't want gates in your house, you might consider an ex-pen to confine the offender when necessary! We use ours like a gate by sticking it between the living and family rooms. There's nothing permanent, but we can easily close off most of the house when necessary. 
It will get better. Dusty hasn't had any accident in the house in several months now (she's 18 months old and we've had her about a year). I still have to watch her very carefully on rainy days because she hates to go out in the rain, but here in AZ we don't have too many days like that!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't read the entire thread, at 9 monts Smarty is as trained as any dog I have ever had. She did have her times of slipping up and peeing on the floor. I never could get her to us the pee pads. When we go out we do not play and she does not come in until she has peed or in the morning and evenings pooped.

She lets me know she needs to go out by standing on her hind legs and hopping in place. If I say do you have to go peepee she moves her front legs very fast. It really is very cute. If she just wants to go play she brings a toy and goes to the door. 

So hang in there it is going to get better. If not just send Gryff to me and I will get him trained and send you Christmas Cards with his picture.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo had his moments and so does Ahnold - the construction was hard .. a lot of mixed messages as to oK where is the kitchen now Mom .. 
Today we went to visit some friends as this is the first time I have ever taken them anywhere for a visit in a long while .. My friends have a Bichon (who marks ) but he si a little sweetie so I thought I would give it a try -- the owners are pretty relaxed and understanding ..
Tomorrow I will find out if the boys were naughty or nice I am sure !!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ivy, I like to pull out some of my training books from time to time to review various methods and I think you might like this particular book: 
_The Only Dog Training Book You'll Ever Need _by Gerilyn J. Bielakiewicz. It has a whole section on housebreaking broken down to a few combinations of things you can do to make it easier on yourself.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We haven't had any accidents in the past few days. I've been very dilligent about taking him out and watching him like a hawk.

I don't know that bells would really work in my house. My husband and I both work from home and our offices are upstairs. Gryff goes outside from the door downstairs (duh, obviously). I don't know that I'd hear a bell from that far away.

Thanks for all your tips. We are moving in the right direction this week.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ivy,
I am teaching Roxie to use the bell and I like you don't always hear it. The kind I have is called the Tell Bell and is similar to the bell you might ring to get service at the deli. I am thinking of getting this one for later on when Roxie has more run of the house so that I will hear it when I am upstairs. Anyone use this one?
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Chime-Wireless-Electronic-Doorbell/dp/B0007YFIY2/[URL="http://http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Chime-Wireless-Electronic-Doorbell/dp/B0007YFIY2/"]http://http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Chime-Wireless-Electronic-Doorbell/dp/B0007YFIY2/"]Amazon.com: Pet Chime - Wireless Electronic Pet Doorbell: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

rockluvr said:


> Hi Ivy,
> I am teaching Roxie to use the bell and I like you don't always hear it. The kind I have is called the Tell Bell and is similar to the bell you might ring to get service at the deli. I am thinking of getting this one for later on when Roxie has more run of the house so that I will hear it when I am upstairs. Anyone use this one?
> <A href="http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Chime-Wireless-Electronic-Doorbell/dp/B0007YFIY2/Amazon.com: Pet Chime - Wireless Electronic Pet Doorbell: Kitchen & Dining




The one at amazon is the one my three boys use. I love it. I can hear it in any room, and I only have hearing in one ear.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Paige,
It has two settings - barking and a chime. Which one do you hear better? Also do you have more than one? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

rockluvr said:


> Paige,
> It has two settings - barking and a chime. Which one do you hear better? Also do you have more than one? Thanks for the info.


I have one by my back sliding door. I use the chime mode. I thought it would cause my lab to bark, thinking it was the door bell, but it has never effected her. They also ring the bell when she wants out, or to let each other in.

I also take it wherever I go with them and show them where I put it. I love it.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Paige. It sounds good. One more question, if you have the receiver upstairs, do you also hear it chime when you are downstairs at the "paw"?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

rockluvr said:


> Thanks for the info, Paige. It sounds good. One more question, if you have the receiver upstairs, do you also hear it chime when you are downstairs at the "paw"?


I live in a ranch style home. The receiver is wireless so you could take it with you if you had trouble hearing it or order two receivers. But it is loud. I can hear it if I'm in the basement.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

One thing we did with Annie was, each time she went outside, we would give her a little treat and commend her. She finally got the idea that going potty outside meant she gets a treat and it clicked with her. She now looks up at us when peeing outside asking for her treat. She will be 11 months old the 25th and so far so good. We have been doing this since we got her at 3 months old. You can buy those little liver treats at most grocery stores and your puppies will love them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We bought the one from Amazon for Shadow. She learned to use it quickly. Unfortunately, we got the "possessed" model...ha, ha! I don't know exactly why (DH and DS do) but, it often rings all by itself. It's a little freaky to have the dog sitting on your lap and have the bell start ringing  What's even worse, is it doesn't only ring once, it will keep going. The darned thing would ring in the middle of the night and wake us up! It got so bad we had to remove the battery.

I'm not sure what I'll do for Tori, I do know it's not going to be the bell that rings itself :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have resisited the bell only because it seems so pricey a bell tied to a ribbon - .. $30.00- a little nuts ..
Today Cosmo had an accident in the new kitchen right in front of daddy .. A definite No No !!
Fortunately the new floor took it well .. So now I have to try the bell - he knows better he just did it to create a stir and he did ..
They have been so good lately but today for some reason we had to go off the rails ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cosmosmom, I got some 'cow' bells at the dollar store and some ribbon. Dirt cheap at $2 for the lot and I had enough bells and ribbon for two patio doors. lol We put a screw in the frame of the patio door off our kitchen and in the family room, we have it on a hook. I ended up replacing the ribbon in the kitchen for strong cord because it gets used so often. Works fine for us! :biggrin1:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can report that we have had an accident free week. I've been taking him out often and watching him like a hawk. It would be nice for him to tell me when he has to go - my dogs I had while growing up always did. He's only 6 months old, so I haven't lost hope! As long as he's going outside, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good! When I saw you posted on this, I was curious to read the latest report.

Ivy, this may give you hope, but I've been told by a couple of people that it is nearly physically impossible for a Havanese (or other toy breeds) to be completely reliable before they are 9 months old. There are some people who are so diligent those first few months that they are the exception to the rule. If you've had a week without accidents, it sounds like you are on the way too. Congratulations.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So Ivy, may we assume the offer of a slightly used dog is off the table??  Drats. I was thinking that Gryff might be a good holday present for McKenna and Sedona!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:cheer2: Way to go!! :cheer2: Ivy it takes time and a lot of "observation" on your part, but don't you worry it will pay off


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

THANKS A LOT [email protected]$$$#$#@? I was hoping that Gryff would come live with us!! Darn it!! Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I also have to admit, I was kinda hoping I could take him off your hands....  I am very happy to hear about Gryffs progress.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Gryff is making progress. Kodi was trained by 7 mos, so hopefully Gryff will be too. Shelby still has her moments, although the accidents are much less now. She is doing so much better (or maybe I am).


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to think that Gryff is pretty happy here. Thank you all for your offers though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe the SPSL should hurry up and reply to the newcomers on the forum (I know some of the oldies have us figured out): It sounds like your puppy is not trainable/bad in nature and we can post my address to drop the puppy off to it's punishment 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, LOL! You're dedicated; that's for sure!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, what an ingenious plan! I can't believe I didn't think of it. Now if we can only find a way to keep the older members from posting and giving us away! :suspicious:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh...I feel for you. We went through that with our Golden years ago & that's why we didn't get a puppy this time! Oreck makes an awesome carpet cleaner & odor remover & it's environmentally friendly! I think it's just called pet stain & odor remover. Works great & there is NO smell afterward.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

I've written to you all before, but I must be the worst "mom" in the world...Barney (our rescue as of one year ago), is now 2 1/2, and still pees in the house every once in a while....he went 2 months this last time and all of a sudden we find a puddle, which is usually on the hardwood kitchen floor! He doesn't "give" a signal other than staring at me for a prolonged amount of time and tonight we were eating dinner and I didn't notice him watching me! I don't scold him, cause I've never really caught him in the act (wish I could)...he will bark to go out, but only if I ask him "Do you need to go potty"....maybe we can still hope for that miracle! 

Marge and Barney in BRRRRRRRRR cold MN!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Marge, 
Where are those photos of Barney??


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, ugh! Tessa just peed in the house 3 times today...and I thought we were doing so well! My last dog was trained in what seemed like minutes so this is an adjustment!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jen your daughter is a real cutie with Amy.I love Amy's look.Lucky you!:biggrin1:

Marge you might want to try hanging bells up by the door for Barney to ring when he needs to go potty.A ribbon with a cheap cow bell on a nail.I made mine a little fancier,but it is very inexpensive.There is a thread called "ring the bell" on here.It has did wonders for us.Before we used the bells,Quincy would go to door,look around ever so quietly and pee right there in front of the door.It was difficult to see him every single time,but he was doing what we wanted.Within a week or two,he was ringing the bell on his own.I would highly recommend this.

Jan--Hang in there with Tessa.It seems pretty common to have some days accident free,and then some set-backs.This will go on for quite awhile---but know you are winning the battle--just hang in there.:hug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Julie, Tessa does the same thing with standing in front of the door! I found a set of bells at Hobby Lobby with the Christmas decorations....5 bells on a leather strap. But I need to figure out a way to lower them and then teach her to ring them!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan-----be careful these are NOT jingle bells.They can get a toenail stuck in the slits on the bells.Mine hit with their noses,not their paws--but I would only use a cow bell.Hobby Lobby had a cow bell in the clearance section I noticed the other day for 32 cents.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Julie, Yikes! Thanks...why didn't I think of that?! I'll change it ASAP!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have to :cheer2: and agree w/ Julie on the bells being the ONE thing that 'clicked' with Gucci.

I read the "Ring the Bell" thread and initially chose the electronic bell that some use, but Gucci didn't like it.  So, I went to Michaels and picked up bells, both Jingle and Cow, and some ribbon and velcro and made one.

She picked it up almost instantly.

Although, I wanted to PULL MY HAIR OUT for a few days, because she was ringing the darned thing 498594 times! LOL BUT..I stuck it out and kept taking her out everytime and now she uses it 'appropriately', with a few rings to go play (Usually when the neighbor dogs are barking she has to go check things out in the 'hood!) LOL

I haven't had any incidences w/ the Jingle bells, but after I read an earlier post from Julie about that happening, I took a wrench and tightened the bells to make the holes smaller, 

However, Oddly enough, I put the jingle ones up higher and the cow bells lower, and she usually hits it w/ her nose.

Love those bells!

Kara


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

I've had to put the Tell Bell up because Roxie rings it every 5 minutes - to go out and PLAY! It snowed on Wednesday and I took her out to play in the snow - she also did her business. Roxie came back covered with snowballs in her fur. Ok, so I spend 10-15 minutes getting out the snow. She spends 5 minutes in front of the heater to get dry and then rings the bell to go out again! If I tell her "later", she just keeps ringing the bell more determinedly! She loves outside and I take her quite a few times a day, but I have to put her on the leash and go with her because of the coyote and foxes that I have seen in the yard. At least she "gets" what the bell is for.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That was my problem for a week or so and then she seemed to settle back into routine.

There was about 50 times I almost took the bells OFF because I got tired of going outside for her to sit and daze into the clouds or chase butterflies or sticks. lol

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We still do though phases of constant bell ringing. Of course, I blame my DH. Brady will go out and tinkle a little drop every 20 minutes because DH insists upon giving him cookies every time. I have put a stop to this. Brady is a smart boy and now thinks that the bell is a cookie bell. And, good meatball cookies at that. I can't blame him for peeing all the time.:frusty:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm going through potty training right now with Brando. I had a pee pad in the kitchen near the front door which he hits about 90% of the time. He generally knows to walk to the kitchen to pee. He then peed on the bathroom floor near the living room so I put a pad in there. He went on it right away. Then a few days later he peed in the back of bathroom on the floor. I caught him and moved him to the pad. I then figured maybe he prefers the back so I moved the pad to the back. The next time he peed on the floor where the pad was previously to me moving it lol

When they are puppies it's sometimes hard to catch them when the do the squat. There were a couple of times I thought he was peeing and yelled and jumped up to grab him only to scare him half to death because he wasn't doing anything....athough it sure did look like he was. He gave me a look like I was half crazy lol

I no longer get frustrated when he pees in the wrong spot. Let's face it he's like 5 months old. Mistakes will happen until he's probably around 8-12 months, each month he'll get progressively better until he gets it right. I make sure I take him outside (I live in a condo) every morning before going to work, as soon as I get home and before going to bed. I found with Bogart, that sticking to a routine helped him to hold his bladder even though a pad was there. He just preferred going outside and picked up on the routine fairly quickly. 

Bogart now has the full run of the place and hasn't make any accidents for at least 5 months. With Brando whenever I see him walk over to the pad I pull out a treat, wait until he's finshed, then praise him on the spot and give him a treat. If he holds it til I get him outside, he gets a treat as well. It's true I don't get much relaxation time in the evenings right now but it's a short loss for a big gain.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> We still do though phases of constant bell ringing. Of course, I blame my DH. Brady will go out and tinkle a little drop every 20 minutes because DH insists upon giving him cookies every time. I have put a stop to this. Brady is a smart boy and now thinks that the bell is a cookie bell. And, good meatball cookies at that. I can't blame him for peeing all the time.:frusty:


LOL!

I SWEAR Gucci pee'd so much more when she was a puppy just for CHEESE. ound: She'd go drop a small tinkle on the pad not 2-10 minutes after a decent sized pee if she wanted more praise and treats. lol

Now, that she's not 'treated' anymore, she can hold it quite a while.

I'm not saying she won't ring the bell to play, she does...she is barking at the front door now, so any minute now, she'll go ring the bell to go outside and investigate. lol...yep.....there she heads.

I'm out! ound:

Kara


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Susan,

I'll try to post some Barney pictures this weekend....I tried when you originally asked for them, but with no success...I am such a dufus when it comes to this sort of thing!

Bark or bells; if you all had 2 doors that you use for going outside...which would make the most sense? I have arthritis pretty bad in my right knee and so having to go downstairs in a hurry when I "might" hear a bell probably would not be my first choice!!!!! Growing old is a hoot! (I'm not old...I prefer to say I'm a "young 67)!

Marge (waiting for a snowstorm in cold MN)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The night before last I was trying to go to bed and Gryff was jumping all over me, pulling my hair, barking, all excited. I figured he was trying to play and I just put my head under the covers and waited for him to stop. He did stop -- when he jumped off the bed and pee'd and poo'd on the floor. Now I know that when he attacks me in bed like that -- take him out! Other than that, he's been really good. I went out yesterday and put him in the sunroom for 5 hours and he didn't have any accidents.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz is now 8 months - on the 2nd - and everytime I think, whew, it's over with the potty training....
Today he was very naughty but I won't go into details. Since he came to us in May, when the weather was nice, I never used a potty pad but always took him outside. Then lots of praise, "good potty," and a treat, and now I'm adding, "good potty, outside!" As opposed to, "Bad potty, inside!" The thing is, our other dogs would bark or scratch at the door to go out, but Cazzie doesn't do this. He comes up to me, puts his paws on my legs and peers into my eyes. I didn't know if he wanted to go outside, wanted a treat or something, or was just telling me he adored me. We were forewarned with literature regarding Havs. that they might be difficult to housebreak. I've tried to be very consistent. Once in awhile he still wakes me up at three in the morning to go out. Sounds mean, but he doesn't get a treat for that! 
In a couple weeks, we're going to our winter home. Oh my! Will we have to start all over again? There will be lots of new smells....
BTW he has NEVER pooped in the house, NEVER. Even when a tiny fellow. He also has stayed in a motel room and was very good. Maybe when he has a pee accident, he just can't hold it...after all, those are tiny bladders.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I was reading Carol's post about her potty training problems with her little Sherman in another forum, and I felt so badly. I did remember that Cazzie pooped in the house once...it was in the spare bedroom. I think that was it. I had said, NEVER. Mea Culpa. I do get carried away sometimes.... 

My youngest son wasn't potty-trained until he was over 3! Believe it or not! (No names mentioned, since he's 39 now.) I wonder if our Havs aren't unlike our kids??????
They each have their own time-table.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

It's true I don't get much relaxation time in the evenings right now but it's a short loss for a big gain.[/QUOTE]

Amen!!!!

I haven't read a novel, watched a movie, or had "free" time (forum time is considered essential, right? Not "free" time? lol!) since we brought Tessa home....but the joy she's brought into our home is soooo worth it. And I know it's temporary and will pay off big time!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has been so good since I posted this. He had one night where he pee'd three times in the house (the first day it snowed). Other than that, we've had three weeks with no accidents. Good boy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll see if I can find that picture of my bell with Quincy and then I'll re-post it.I swear by them--and they are loud too.You wouldn't think a bell would be heard well,but it carries,and is easy to hear.

For a time,they do ring it excessively--but keep putting them out,each and every time,no matter what.They are "testing" you--if I ring the bell,she will put me out.Eventually they will quit ringing that bell to mess around,but if you are not consistant and you start second guessing if they need to go or not,then the bell ringing no longer makes sense.Hang in there guys!:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Attached are two photos of my doggie bell...this is very easy to do and costs less then 2.00.... this is a wooden spool attached with a screw to the side of the woodwork,with a cut out dog.I painted the dog to kinda look like Quince. The cow bell is hung with a ribbon.That's it.Quincy and Vinnie learned this very quickly.Every single time it was potty time,we'd say,"got to go potty?" "outside"and then make them touch and ring the bell with their nose or foot.Vinnie learned this with no training at all in about 7 days.....Quincy we worked with,but within about 12 days,he was ringing the bell.Now they both ring it to go outside.The hardest thing is to get through the "test"period.They will ring it to get your reaction,running for the door,to go outside to goof off,just smell the air etc.The most important of all,is to MAKE them go outside every single time they ring that bell.WARNINGo not use jingle bells...toe nails will get caught in the bell.

This was copied from the "Ring the Bell" thread.Sorry,there is only one picture--but you can see the heighth and the idea.Hope this is helpful:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG, Julie! That is SO cute. I love how you painted the dog like Quincy! Maybe that helped him to get the idea that that is HIS bell? 

TOO cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie wrote: *"Every single time it was potty time,we'd say,"got to go potty?" "outside"and then make them touch and ring the bell with their nose or foot.Vinnie learned this with no training at all in about 7 days.....Quincy we worked with,but within about 12 days,he was ringing the bell.Now they both ring it to go outside.The hardest thing is to get through the "test"period.They will ring it to get your reaction,running for the door,to go outside to goof off,just smell the air etc.The most important of all,is to MAKE them go outside every single time they ring that bell."*

Yup......... exactly what we did with Ricky and it worked. In 4 days, he was ringing the bell to go out. 

Sammy on the other hand......... He has NEVER rung that bell, not even once!!! ARRGGHH!! He backs away from me when I pick up his paws to ring it and prefers to scratch at the glass patio door to be let out. Anyway..... it's a work in progress. sigh..... LOL

Good news about Gryff and Tessa !


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

So far, still so good with Gryff. He still hasn't had any accidents. Knock on wood, but I think he's finally figuring this out! It's going to be tougher now that there is 10 inches of snow on the ground and more coming on Sunday. I don't think he really likes getting all suited up every time he has to go out, but I really don't have much choice when it's this deep.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Julie, what a darling picture!!! This should be a calendar picture!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Julie,
That's a cute picture! I love the bell you made. 

Marj, Benji too didn't like the sound of the bell, I tried a couple of different bells, even sweet sounding wind chime but he just hated it. 

-Poornima


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

I was about to express the same disgust in the potty training area. Wes is 5 months now and we are so diligent about taking him out, we go to the same spot, sometimes even once or twice an HOUR, but he will still inevitably potty in one of the kids' bedrooms if we let him go upstairs with us to put the kids to bed a night. I just want to throw him down the stairs when he does that!:frusty: He's gettig much better in the downstairs, we're down to 2 or 3 accidents a week.(Trust me that feels like a major battle won.) He will even go to the back door and bark when he needs to go out now. The real victory was yesterday he let my 8yo daughter take him out and he actually went potty. He won't usually do anything for the kids, but run around! So I feel your pain, I was just wondering if it was the breed, are they a little more stubborn?
Oh there he goes barking for me, he's persistant too!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wesleysmom said:


> I was about to express the same disgust in the potty training area. Wes is 5 months now and we are so diligent about taking him out, we go to the same spot, sometimes even once or twice an HOUR, but he will still inevitably potty in one of the kids' bedrooms if we let him go upstairs with us to put the kids to bed a night. I just want to throw him down the stairs when he does that!:frusty: He's gettig much better in the downstairs, we're down to 2 or 3 accidents a week.(Trust me that feels like a major battle won.) He will even go to the back door and bark when he needs to go out now. The real victory was yesterday he let my 8yo daughter take him out and he actually went potty. He won't usually do anything for the kids, but run around! So I feel your pain, I was just wondering if it was the breed, are they a little more stubborn?
> Oh there he goes barking for me, he's persistant too![/QUOTE
> 
> To be perfectly honest at 5 months old I don't think you can get mad at the little guy. I don't know any breed where at 5 months you can expect a puppy to not pee or poop in the house. That's why the typical rule is a dog shouldn't have free roam through the home until they are about a year old. It took Bogart up until a bit over 1yr old where he was 100% trustworthy. Brando is now 6 months and either hits the pad and or goes outside 90% of the time. Somedays he doesn't make any mistakes and some days he'll make one or two.
> ...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff will be 7 months on Christmas. He hasn't gone in the house now for over a month. He seems to finally be figuring it out.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff will be 7 months on Christmas. He hasn't gone in the house now for over a month. He seems to finally be figuring it out.


I would venture to guess that that is more of an exception than a rule. Obviously some dogs pick up quicker than others  but I don't think it's realistic to expect a 5 or 6 month old pup to be reliable when it comes to potty training.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Daniel, I agree with you though if you are extremely vigilant and really really restrict their area until you know they're reliable (and then take areas away when they are not), it is much faster and easier to potty train. Kubrick hasn't had a single accident in the house since he was 4.5 months old (he is now almost 8 months). He goes straight for the pad or he goes outside. I do think some pups are different than others, though, so I think I lucked out with Kubrick.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Lanette was frustrated more because of him going upstairs in the kid's bedrooms even after just going outside. And Lanette, correct me if I'm overstepping my bounds here. I know it can make you want to pull your hair out when they go right after being taken outside!

I can identify because Tessa is pretty reliable in the main kitchen/family room/sunroom area which are all fairly open to one another. She's even ringing a bell to go out. This is where we spend 90% of our time. But if I take her upstairs she will inevitably have an "accident". Frustrating for my DH because the man-sized super duper big honkin' screen TV that he's waited for several years to buy is upstairs in our bonus room and now we have to spend our time downstairs with the regular big screen TV

I read somewhere that if a dog has restricted areas, areas of the house they aren't allowed, they will not see it as their "den" and will use it as a giant potty. So, we are trying to occasionally take her to different parts of the house while being extra vigilant but these little guys can squat and pee in the blink of an eye. I think we'll go back to tethering her to us when we're upstairs. Lanette, maybe tethering Wes when he's in the bedrooms may help you too.

Certainly some dogs can be reliably trained in a short time. I think if you have a smaller house/space its easier. Also, some breeds are easier. My Sheltie was trained in days, not weeks. But she learned everything super quick. And of course each dog is different.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, when you take Tessa upstairs, you can try bringing lots of her toys there so she will associate the place with her "den." Also, feeding her upstairs (sprinkling treats on the floor for example) will help her know that the room is also a part of her house, if that makes sense. Keeping her tethered to you while upstairs should also help. Good luck!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I totally trust my Beamer at our home now at 9.5 months old. And will shortly be giving him free roam of the house while we are not home. *BUT*, when we go to other peoples houses its a different story! At my parents house the other day, he decided to sneak off upstairs and pee in the hallway! And he had pooped at my PIL home 2 weeks ago. Perhaps he is more nervous away from home? Anyone have this issue?

Thanks,
ryan


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, good ideas...I thought of them myself, lol!

Today I was in the bonus room and had a big blanket on the floor with lots of her toys, her kong with the ziggie in it and some kind of natural chicken chew. I guess all I didn't do was sprinkle her kibble on the floor too. She still went potty up there! The only thing I could figured out is that downstairs she knows exactly where to go to get outside and the outside door is close by but up there she doesn't know what to do when she needs to go. When my attention was diverted momentarily (why does it always happen THEN??) she went to a corner behind the treadmill so she was trying to go in an out of the way place. Maybe we could take her bells up? I wonder if anyone has had good luck with that?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

Funny you should mention this...I JUST made some near-identical set of bells to hang on my bedroom door because I think she just doesn't know how to notify me upstairs, she'll usually PEE on the pad in my bathroom, but this last week....she pooped once on the bathroom floor, where the bathrug used to be, AND then she peed in front of my bedroom door!?! I think she was trying to get to the pad upstairs and couldn't make it, since I was in the bathroom downstairs  She hasn't really gotten the hang of it yet.....but then again, I haven't really *pushed* it.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep a wee wee pad upstairs and downstairs. Milo knows exactly where they are and I can finally say (at least for the moment) that he hasn't had an accident in the house for weeks. That is not to say he hasn't made on the pads. He has, on several occasions. I think he definitely finally got it. But he's ten months old tomorrow, and I know he likes me a lot more when I'm happy and loving him up, than on the very rare occasions that I yell at him. So the whole household is happier these days . . . except for the lousy weather and the fact that he has a real penchant for getting filthy (even if his bath was the last thing last night right before he went to bed smelling wonderful. But that's another topic altogether.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes that was exactly my frustration, I take him out, he does his business, we go upstairs and he stands right next to me and does it. I can deal with the still having accidents, because he really is doing a good job. It's just that he keeps going in their rooms and doing it. Like standing there saying, This is my toilet. 
We have tried to restrict him to our bedroom, but now he does t in there too. So I told my hubby no more upstairs, unless Wesley's snuggling with me before bed. 


JanB said:


> I think Lanette was frustrated more because of him going upstairs in the kid's bedrooms even after just going outside. And Lanette, correct me if I'm overstepping my bounds here. I know it can make you want to pull your hair out when they go right after being taken outside!
> 
> I can identify because Tessa is pretty reliable in the main kitchen/family room/sunroom area which are all fairly open to one another. She's even ringing a bell to go out. This is where we spend 90% of our time. But if I take her upstairs she will inevitably have an "accident". Frustrating for my DH because the man-sized super duper big honkin' screen TV that he's waited for several years to buy is upstairs in our bonus room and now we have to spend our time downstairs with the regular big screen TV
> 
> ...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lanette, that almost sounds like marking behavior but isn't 5 months a little young to be marking?

Does he sleep in a crate? Maybe you could try putting his crate in their bedrooms some nights, or feeding him up there, etc; something to make him feel like it's his den?

I don't know, but I share your frustration. Tessa is only reliable in the areas I mentioned. And come to think of it, she sleeps in her crate in our bedroom and she peed in there once last week. So, <sigh> I don't have the answer either....

We don't use pee pads so that couldn't be the problem.

Yet, this little stinker is smart enough to do this: last night, she was desperately trying to get to the yarn I was using to knit my DS's GF a scarf; it was hilarious to see her try to figure out a way to get to it. Finally she thought up this scheme....that if she went to the door and rang her bells, I'd get up...she watched me put on my coat and shoes, open the door, go out, then as I waited for her to follow me, she made a mad dash to the sofa and grabbed my yarn (and it's an expensive silk alpaca!!). When I got back to the room, she jumped down from the sofa with this huge ball of yarn in her mouth...I wish I had my camera ready, it was so funny, it was bigger than her head, lol! I thought it was a fluke but she did the very same thing 4 times!! (no, I'm not a slow learner, I just found it fascinating ) The last time I took my knitting with me to see what she'd do and she just looked at me and laid down, like she was thinking, oh shoot, she's figured it out, lol! Smart little bugger isn't she? It's like living with a mischievous toddler

So a dog that is that enterprising and capable of the mental reasoning to think that scheme through and carry it out, should be able to figure out how and where to go to the bathroom! LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> So a dog that is that enterprising and capable of the mental reasoning to think that scheme through and carry it out, should be able to figure out how and where to go to the bathroom! LOL!
> __________________


EXACTLY!!!!!!!

I'm about to head out the door for more "shopping", but I have alot of stories like that about Gucci trying to outwit me! LOL

ound:

And yet.....she'll occasionally *forget* where to pee! OH..and she STILL knows where her Christmas toys are, she'll go bark at it and whimper atleast once a day!!!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"(no, I'm not a slow learner, I just found it fascinating )"*

Oh Jan, that is hysterical!!!!!!! I'd be doing the same as you, just because it's fascinating. The little devil!! lol You have to smile even though there are times you want to wring their adorable, little necks. :frusty: :biggrin1:

Lanette, I know it's terribly frustrating. We went through it with Ricky for a long while. It seemed like it took forever for him to 'get it' when we'd be in other areas of the house. Sammy, at 16 months, still poops some places in the house!

We did find that closing off their space, esp. when they are having a lot more accidents, helps a good deal. Thing is, we WANT them with us, don't we? We want them in the t.v. room, or with the kids as they get ready for bed. These little guys just seem to need more time to get to that point. If I ever do the puppy thing again (and of course I HOPE I do!), then I'll be pad training and using an xpen. At least, you can bring a pad anywhere and hopefully, that will give the dog a way out instead of peeing on the floor/rug.

Ryan, my two still pee and/or poop at someone else's house. In fact, it's usually in the first 10 minutes, that Ricky or Sammy will poop somewhere. It's just sooooo much fun! :frusty: We know to watch for it, so we are very vigilant. I have to say that it's way better than what my dad's J.Russell does! Davey came here a few weeks ago and peed ON both my dogs several times!!! I was NOT happy!! Right ON them, for crying out loud. He's one alpha Jack!! GRRRRRRR !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Today I was in the bonus room ..."*

Um, Jan? What the heck is a "bonus" room?? ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Ryan, my two still pee and/or poop at someone else's house. In fact, it's usually in the first 10 minutes, that Ricky or Sammy will poop somewhere. It's just sooooo much fun! :frusty: We know to watch for it, so we are very vigilant. I have to say that it's way better than what my dad's J.Russell does! Davey came here a few weeks ago and peed ON both my dogs several times!!! I was NOT happy!! Right ON them, for crying out loud. He's one alpha Jack!! GRRRRRRR !


OH MY!!!  ound: :nono: That's pretty awful! Did you SAY anything to your father?

Marj, Do they only potty in other's homes? Do you ever take them into stores and if so do they try to potty there? I go alot of places around town, to music lessons and stores, the vet and haven't had a problem since Rufus was neutered. I would be mortified if he pottied in someones home!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
She sounds like she is learning how to work you real fast. Dora is almost always a good dog, I can't trust her if I leave food down though, she has been known to take it. Isabelle on the otherhand constantly test my intelligence. I swear the one day I went up our stairs and left my yogurt container, Belle was sleeping and as soon as she heard me take a step, she jumped up and ran to the container faster than I could get back down the stairs. I thought what kind of monster pretends to be sleeping to take your food! Luckily, Dora doesn't pretend!


Amanda


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Havanese puppies*

I tell most of my owners IF they are lucky the pups will be mostly housebroken by 10 months. He sounds bored to me and he definitely has your number. If you can't keep a sense of humor with these babies, perhaps another breed will suit you better. My 9 year old still shreds everything in sight - it's in the genes!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *"Today I was in the bonus room ..."*
> 
> Um, Jan? What the heck is a "bonus" room?? ound:


OK, I can't tell if you're serious or not...are you? Is this a term just used in the Midwest? Well, I will assume you're serious and answer....

It's a room upstairs, usually built over the garage (thus, the term "bonus", as in previously unused space). I guess it's what used to be called a "rec room". It's usually used for ginormous screen TV's, pool tables, exercise equipment, wet bars, etc. For us, it's our second family room; the big TV, game table, wet bar, and treadmill are up there...it's great when the kids are home, guests, etc. And when they're not here we go up there and pretend we're at a movie theater, all we need is the popcorn machine :biggrin1:

Now, if you weren't serious I feel stupid for explaining....

As for the Jack Russell "Terror" peeing on your dogs...oh my gosh!!! I bet your Dad was mortified!!

Amanda, that sounds exactly like something Tessa would do! ound:

I swear it's these antics that just endear themselves to us isn't it??

Kara, I can't wait myself till poor little Gucci gets her Christmas loot, lol!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I jinxed Shelby again. Every time I say that she has been so good, no accidents - BAM - she peed on the kitchem floor. She hasn't had any accidents in so long, but tonight she had one. The only positive thing is that there are fewer accidents.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh Jan I feel your pain. I cannot tell you how many times he has undone a crochet project for me. He just cracks me up. About the pee pads, he never got the hang of it. He would pee next to them. I think he is just on the bandwagon with the rest of the family that now that everyone is in school, mommy has nothing else to do except clean up poo and pee!
I have to say yesterday he was so sweet. We had our clothes dryer die about a week and a half ago and they delivered a new one yesterday. i did a load of laundry, put it in the dryer and turned it on only to hear the most horrendous noise ever. So we called and they said they'd be back out today. Meanwhile I have giant piles of laundry everywhere. SO I came upstairs and burst into tears and went into the bathroom(where Wes followed me) and crawled in my lap and sat for 10 minutes. Thentoday I was sitting on the couch with my hubby and he jumped on the couch and crawled in MY lap. 
Yes he has many redeeming qualities and i think he's a keeper!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We have houses w/ "bonus" rooms here...although, now..they are starting to call them "Media rooms". I wish our house had one, it doesn't...there is an office w/ is now a sewing room  But back in Texas, I don't remember bonus or media rooms.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lanette, isn't it amazing how intuitive they are? Sweet little Wes, how caring he is! Tessa, even though she is full of LOTS of puppy energy slept cuddled with me many days last week when I was recuperating from my surgery last week. One day when the pain meds weren't working and I began crying she whimpered and gave me puppy licks. She is so loving. It does make the occasional maddening things they do bearable doesn't it? :biggrin1:

Kara, you are absolutely right! Bonus rooms are an old term now left over from the 80's. The term now is media room. And considering the size of our TV up there, it is that for sure!! Boys and their toys, you know. My sister asked where the ticket booth was :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There are still "bonus rooms" in many parts of the country. It's that extra "anything room" that people use as media rooms, office space, extra bedrooms, whatever. We, of course, don't have them here in New York. :focus:


----------

